# Parents always calls me lazy no matter what I do.



## Mia Clarence (Dec 29, 2015)

I'm a 21 yr old college student at my senior year. It's almost the end of summer break and I spent most of my summer in the house because my parents won't allow me to have a part time job even if I want to which is really frustrating because I really want to earn money so that I won't rely on them to buy things that I want. They always say that once I tasted the passion of working and earn money, I'll become "lazy" and won't go to school anymore. So in the end I spent my summer doing household chores and doing what my parents demands like do this do that. It became a little overbearing sometimes but meh nothing I can't handle.

The problem is once I made a teeny tiny mistake or if I didn't immediately follow their demands, they will be triggered and diss me and say I'm super lazy and poof just like that, all my efforts are wasted. They didn't appreciate or even remember aaalllll the hardwork I did in the past because all I hear from them is that I'm ****ing lazy lazy lazy!!! One time I just snapped and yelled at them because I couldn't take it anymore and my dad just showered me with curses and even threatened to hit me.

What should I do? My mom warned me that my dad would destroy my laptop (the one thing that keeps me sane) if I continue to behave like that. She just told me to just keep quiet and do what is told so really I have no choice. I can't risk my 1k dollar laptop. 
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## SFC01 (Feb 10, 2016)

time to stand up to them, you are 21. What is the worse they can do ? Maybe threaten to move out but dont let them push you about, you are an adult.

If my dad threatened to destroy my laptop at 21 he would have gone through the window - luckily for him laptop's didnt exist then.


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Hit you? That is crazy. Every time I hear about a guy hitting a girl or threatening to I want to kick his a** lol. Just wrong. Seems like your a good kid overall don't know what the hell their problem is. Seems toxic af.

Just manage the best you can until you can move out, I'll pray for you.


----------



## Mia Clarence (Dec 29, 2015)

SFC01 said:


> time to stand up to them, you are 21. What is the worse they can do ? Maybe threaten to move out but dont let them push you about, you are an adult.
> 
> If my dad threatened to destroy my laptop at 21 he would have gone through the window - luckily for him laptop's didnt exist then.


For some reason I can't stand up to them  I want to explain but fear always paralyzes my mind and the words that I want to say was just stuck in my head that all I can do was just cry. 

Haha well it happened in the past when I was a teen but not with a laptop but with a novel I was dearly fond of. My dad just mercilessly ripped the poor book into two when I failed to prepare the table for dinner. 
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Mia Clarence (Dec 29, 2015)

Kevin001 said:


> Hit you? That is crazy. Every time I hear about a guy hitting a girl or threatening to I want to kick his a** lol. Just wrong. Seems like your a good kid overall don't know what the hell their problem is. Seems toxic af.
> 
> Just manage the best you can until you can move out, I'll pray for you.


Thanks a lot  and I'm not that really good honestly. I think my parents are already disappointed at me and I somehow lost their trust at one point. Hopefully I get a job next yr after I graduate and move out in the city.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Typhoid Mary (Apr 28, 2017)

Keep your head down and keep out of their sights until you finish school and get out of there.

Maybe not the best advice, but it worked for me. I have a hyper critical dad. I survived childhood by doing my best not to give him ammo. In the end, he would go after me for stupid little things like how I ate my dinner, or how I fidget too much etc. But at least the little things are easy to shrug off.

And as soon as I was able to get out, I was gone. Finish school, get your degree, and leave that s**t behind you.


----------



## SwtSurrender (Nov 24, 2014)

Oh that's strange, I thought they called you lazy because you didn't want to work. But since you do then it makes no sense. You should get a job and tell them that it'll energize you enough to keep up with the housework and school. I think they fear you won't be good for housework/career as a wife/husband but that doesn't make any sense! My way of lazy is when I avoid work and school because of social anxiety but yours is totally different! You're not lazy at all, and you also don't avoid!!!!!!!! Your parents are at fault here, maybe you can tell them you can prove yourself to them that while you get a job you will remember to not give up school. As long as you have balance in your school, job, and housework - at least under your parent's roof - it's best to be as unlazily balanced as possible.


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Mia Clarence said:


> Thanks a lot  and I'm not that really good honestly. I think my parents are already disappointed at me and I somehow lost their trust at one point. Hopefully I get a job next yr after I graduate and move out in the city.
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


Still don't deserve someone threatening you. Best of luck to you. :squeeze


----------

